# Moving to Aguascalientes



## fjemorales

Hello! My family and I are moving to Aguascalientes in July. My husband is originally from Mexico City and I am American. He is a Chef and I am a Special Education Teacher with a specialism in Autism and Behavior. We have 2 children, 5 & 7. We welcome any advice on where to move, schools and jobs.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to the forum. I can't help you with suggestions in Aguascalientes, but I'm sure you know that you and the children will have to apply for immigration credentials once you have an address, and within 150 days of crossing the border with an FMM. You must do it online now and your husband can help with the Spanish, if you aren't able. You will also need to have INM permission, probably with the support of an employer, in order to work in Mexico. So, don't plan to depend upon a salary (very, very low) for living expenses for a very long time. Things are tough everywhere. Hopefully, your husband may have some opportunities scouted out before you even get to Mexico.
Buena suerte.


----------



## tjfjrabm

Hello, I moved to Aguascalientes from nyc in december. I love this city. The centro is so nice and it's a great place for families. I do hope you will find it to be a very special and nice place to live. The people are nice and the city is clean! Good medical facilities and plenty of schools and universities. Good luck. I live in frac: del valle rio san pedro. i am in contact with the real estate agent here. perhaps she could help you. i was in cotact with her from the states prior to coming here and she was and still is a great person. best regards, tom (tjfjrabm)


----------



## fjemorales

Thanks for the responses! We are most likely moving to JesusMaria. I'm getting all the paperwork together. Thanks for the info on the realator. We're going to stay with family first, then branch out. I will keep you in mind when we are ready!


----------



## tjfjrabm

*move to aguascalientes*



fjemorales said:


> Thanks for the responses! We are most likely moving to JesusMaria. I'm getting all the paperwork together. Thanks for the info on the realator. We're going to stay with family first, then branch out. I will keep you in mind when we are ready!


i don't know anything about jesus maria other than it supposedly it is more out into the country/farms area. if your spouses company is getting all your paperwork together for visas, your fortunate because of the new visa requirments as of 5/01/10. good luck and i am sure you will love this state. when you arrive, i encourage you to really give aguascalientes, aguascalientes your consideration as a place to live. affordability is the word of the hour for here compared to other areas that have been impacted by expats who somehow drive up all prices. just give it some thought! best regards, tom ferrante


----------



## fjemorales

tjfjrabm said:


> i don't know anything about jesus maria other than it supposedly it is more out into the country/farms area. if your spouses company is getting all your paperwork together for visas, your fortunate because of the new visa requirments as of 5/01/10. good luck and i am sure you will love this state. when you arrive, i encourage you to really give aguascalientes, aguascalientes your consideration as a place to live. affordability is the word of the hour for here compared to other areas that have been impacted by expats who somehow drive up all prices. just give it some thought! best regards, tom ferrante




We are moving w/o jobs. My husband is from Mexico City and maintains his Mexican Citizenship. He is a chef - with a culinary arts degree. We do have family there. We haven't totally decided where to live. We are looking at schools for our children. I am bilingual, but the children are not. I have a degree in special education, am an Autism and Behavior specialist as well. We are just finished with the economy here in the us. Thanks for you advice! So, I'm getting together all the paperwork. It's funny being on the other end of the fence - my husband is a resident alien here, now I will start the process for myself there! haha

Jaime


----------



## tjfjrabm

*moving to aguascalientes*



fjemorales said:


> We are moving w/o jobs. My husband is from Mexico City and maintains his Mexican Citizenship. He is a chef - with a culinary arts degree. We do have family there. We haven't totally decided where to live. We are looking at schools for our children. I am bilingual, but the children are not. I have a degree in special education, am an Autism and Behavior specialist as well. We are just finished with the economy here in the us. Thanks for you advice! So, I'm getting together all the paperwork. It's funny being on the other end of the fence - my husband is a resident alien here, now I will start the process for myself there! haha
> 
> Jaime


I am very happy for you and your children that you will be gaining knowledge of another culture and society. Mexico and its people are so very very warm and caring, especially toward children. It's wonderful that your children will have the exposure to living here. I agree with you regarding cost of living in the USA. I am fortunate in my being retired and being able to devote my time to travel and investigate this wonderful state. A magical place that hopefully you will learn to love. The mountains, lakes and general scenery are beautiful. Having lived in Winter Park, Florida many years ago, I see many similarities between here and central florida. Even the orange blossoms!! Oh well, if I can be of further assistance please let me know. Regards, Tom Ferrante


----------



## RVGRINGO

Anyone planning to move to Mexico must know that immigration will issue you an FMM visitor permit good for 180 days. That permit may not be renewed in Mexico and you must leave the country before it expires. If you want to stay longer, you must apply for an FM3 or FM2 credential (visa) which will allow residency. Those visas do require proof of income/financial resources, proof of address in Mexico, etc.
Please be sure that you have the ability to cover these requirements before you actually move.
In order to work in Mexico, a foreigner must have permission from the government through INM and it will be very specific. It is not easy to obtain.


----------



## JimJones

RVGRINGO said:


> Anyone planning to move to Mexico must know that immigration will issue you an FMM visitor permit good for 180 days. That permit may not be renewed in Mexico and you must leave the country before it expires. If you want to stay longer, you must apply for an FM3 or FM2 credential (visa) which will allow residency. Those visas do require proof of income/financial resources, proof of address in Mexico, etc.
> Please be sure that you have the ability to cover these requirements before you actually move.
> In order to work in Mexico, a foreigner must have permission from the government through INM and it will be very specific. It is not easy to obtain.



Would they cut her any kind of a break because she is married to a Mexican citizen?
Do the same procedures have to be followed by all foreigners including spouses of Mexican citizens?


----------



## RVGRINGO

When she and the children apply for a visa, it should be the FM2 Inmigrante familiar, which will consider the familial relationships and also consider the husband's income in the requirements. At the moment, it seems that he is unemployed, so that's a problem. The visas do have application fees, annual fees and minimum monthly income requirements or proof of significant resources. It would probably be wise for the husband to precede them to Mexico, establish employment and an address, with utilities in his name, etc. The FM2 inmigrante can lead to Immigrant status or naturalization, but does cost more than the FM3 no inmigrante credential.
Note; the FM# designations are what we're all accustomed to, but they will fade away in favor of the no inmigrante or inmigrante designations; each of which have various categories.
Anyone may go to the Immigration website, Instituto Nacional de Migración and proceed to apply. If you don't actually present the documents generated, they will vanish in a month. In the process, you will discover the requirements.
It won't be easy, maybe impossible, to simply move the family to Mexico on FMM permits and expect them to be able to stay beyond the maximum 180 days. They would then have to leave Mexico.


----------



## JimJones

****** 
Thanks for the link to the immigration site. Unfortunately I can’t completely understand written Spanish and the English section doesn’t seem to be working. I’ll have to have my wife read it for me later this afternoon.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The site is new and does not yet have English. It also does not function with all browsers and is still a 'work in progress'. However, most expats have been able to use it to create the necessary documents to renew visas, etc. In my case, it did everything right up to the printing of the documents, when it failed and only printed blanks using Safari. Others say Firefox works, but I don't have that downloaded yet. I think they may have designed the site for older PC systems. It certainly isn't all inclusive.


----------



## ekraemer

*Moving to Mexico*



fjemorales said:


> We are moving w/o jobs. My husband is from Mexico City and maintains his Mexican Citizenship. He is a chef - with a culinary arts degree. We do have family there. We haven't totally decided where to live. We are looking at schools for our children. I am bilingual, but the children are not. I have a degree in special education, am an Autism and Behavior specialist as well. We are just finished with the economy here in the us. Thanks for you advice! So, I'm getting together all the paperwork. It's funny being on the other end of the fence - my husband is a resident alien here, now I will start the process for myself there! haha
> 
> Jaime


Have you considered Chapala or Ajijic below Guadalajara?


----------



## fcrivero

*Saludos from SEattle*



fjemorales said:


> We are moving w/o jobs. My husband is from Mexico City and maintains his Mexican Citizenship. He is a chef - with a culinary arts degree. We do have family there. We haven't totally decided where to live. We are looking at schools for our children. I am bilingual, but the children are not. I have a degree in special education, am an Autism and Behavior specialist as well. We are just finished with the economy here in the us. Thanks for you advice! So, I'm getting together all the paperwork. It's funny being on the other end of the fence - my husband is a resident alien here, now I will start the process for myself there! haha
> 
> Jaime


Hello,

I am a Mexican living in Seattle, WA with my family. I am planning to move to AGS (that is the shortening for Aguascalientes) at some point in time. I have already spot several places to live and some other to avoid. Please let me know if you are still looking for advice or if you already moved to the Mexican state.

Best Regards


----------



## tjfjrabm

fcrivero said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Mexican living in Seattle, WA with my family. I am planning to move to AGS (that is the shortening for Aguascalientes) at some point in time. I have already spot several places to live and some other to avoid. Please let me know if you are still looking for advice or if you already moved to the Mexican state.
> 
> Best Regards


Thanks for your offer to assist with information. We moved here the the end of December and love the city. Living in Fracc: Del Valle Rio San Pedro, a very stable, quiet beautiful area. The city is very clean, education system great, and it's citizens wonderful. I love the colonial atmosphere. Great resturants,theater,movies, culture..... I could go on and on about this city and it's attributes but one must come and see....... Tom F.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> When she and the children apply for a visa, it should be the FM2 Inmigrante familiar, which will consider the familial relationships and also consider the husband's income in the requirements. At the moment, it seems that he is unemployed, so that's a problem. The visas do have application fees, annual fees and minimum monthly income requirements or proof of significant resources. It would probably be wise for the husband to precede them to Mexico, establish employment and an address, with utilities in his name, etc. The FM2 inmigrante can lead to Immigrant status or naturalization, but does cost more than the FM3 no inmigrante credential.
> Note; the FM# designations are what we're all accustomed to, but they will fade away in favor of the no inmigrante or inmigrante designations; each of which have various categories.
> Anyone may go to the Immigration website, Instituto Nacional de Migración and proceed to apply. If you don't actually present the documents generated, they will vanish in a month. In the process, you will discover the requirements.
> It won't be easy, maybe impossible, to simply move the family to Mexico on FMM permits and expect them to be able to stay beyond the maximum 180 days. They would then have to leave Mexico.


It sounds like they are going to live with his relatives for awhile when they first get here so that will solve the address and proof of address problems. Regarding a visa for her-- I have a friend who married a mexican woman. He was here on an FM3, but his employment ended. She was unemployed also. He had to leave when his FM3 expired because Migracion would not grant him a visa. Evidently, being married to a Mexican didn't help.


----------



## RVGRINGO

That's true. Marriage to a Mexican can only shorten the time required for you to move from FM2 to Inmigrado, eventually eliminating the financial requirements. However, you must meet those requirements for the intervening years, or be denied a visa and have to leave Mexico.


----------



## suroberts

*Considering move to Aguacscalientes.*



tjfjrabm said:


> I am very happy for you and your children that you will be gaining knowledge of another culture and society. Mexico and its people are so very very warm and caring, especially toward children. It's wonderful that your children will have the exposure to living here. I agree with you regarding cost of living in the USA. I am fortunate in my being retired and being able to devote my time to travel and investigate this wonderful state. A magical place that hopefully you will learn to love. The mountains, lakes and general scenery are beautiful. Having lived in Winter Park, Florida many years ago, I see many similarities between here and central florida. Even the orange blossoms!! Oh well, if I can be of further assistance please let me know. Regards, Tom Ferrante


Tom, I hope I am doing this correctly. It is my first time. My husband and I are from the US. He is considering a job in Aguascalientes and we were wondering about the cost of living and the safety of living in the city. I read that the gated communities were about $2000/month and I saw an apartment within the city for about $1800/month. Are there American neighborhoods within the city? I like the idea of living in the city with the local culture and the ability to walk to church, the markets and shopping. Any information would be helpful. SuR


----------



## TundraGreen

suroberts said:


> Tom, I hope I am doing this correctly. It is my first time. My husband and I are from the US. He is considering a job in Aguascalientes and we were wondering about the cost of living and the safety of living in the city. I read that the gated communities were about $2000/month and I saw an apartment within the city for about $1800/month. Are there American neighborhoods within the city? I like the idea of living in the city with the local culture and the ability to walk to church, the markets and shopping. Any information would be helpful. SuR


I can't comment specifically on Aguascalientes, but one of the things I like about Mexico is exactly what you said: It is possible to find places to live where you can walk to everything. The centers of Mexican cities generally have mercados where you can do most of your shopping, unlike US city centers.

Memo


----------



## tjfjrabm

*Living in Aguascalientes, Aguascalientes*



suroberts said:


> Tom, I hope I am doing this correctly. It is my first time. My husband and I are from the US. He is considering a job in Aguascalientes and we were wondering about the cost of living and the safety of living in the city. I read that the gated communities were about $2000/month and I saw an apartment within the city for about $1800/month. Are there American neighborhoods within the city? I like the idea of living in the city with the local culture and the ability to walk to church, the markets and shopping. Any information would be helpful. SuR


Hi, Well it's going on one year living here and I still think it's a great place to live. It is very clean, a lot of cultural events, movie theaters, restaurants, churches, shopping malls, shopping in centro, Cathedrals and beautiful gardens and parks. The education system is very good and there a quite a number of universities here. It is a colonial city and the weather is really great. Regarding cost of living, it is way below that of the states. Having lived in Manhattan for years and then briefly in Monmouth County, New Jersey before moving here I was astonished at the cost of renting (advise doing so until you find the place you want to buy). I would have paid probably about $8000.00 a month in Manhattan or about $3000.00 a month in New Jersey for the place we now live, a gated community, security 24/7, all the amenities one can find in the states for 7000.00 pesos a month or about $560.00 dollar. Yes, that is for real! I don't know what places you were looking at for the prices you quoted but be cautious and don't jump into anything regarding housing. There is plenty here and the prices are phenominal. We have a full time maid six days a week who takes care of everything at a weekly cost of what one would pay a maid for 1/2 day of cleaning in the states. You won't find an expat community here. I am one of a few non mexicans who live here but it's great because the people are so nice and friendly. I can't say enough good things about living here. If you have any more questions, just give a shout! regards, Tom


----------



## suroberts

*?move*



tjfjrabm said:


> Hi, Well it's going on one year living here and I still think it's a great place to live. It is very clean, a lot of cultural events, movie theaters, restaurants, churches, shopping malls, shopping in centro, Cathedrals and beautiful gardens and parks. The education system is very good and there a quite a number of universities here. It is a colonial city and the weather is really great. Regarding cost of living, it is way below that of the states. Having lived in Manhattan for years and then briefly in Monmouth County, New Jersey before moving here I was astonished at the cost of renting (advise doing so until you find the place you want to buy). I would have paid probably about $8000.00 a month in Manhattan or about $3000.00 a month in New Jersey for the place we now live, a gated community, security 24/7, all the amenities one can find in the states for 7000.00 pesos a month or about $560.00 dollar. Yes, that is for real! I don't know what places you were looking at for the prices you quoted but be cautious and don't jump into anything regarding housing. There is plenty here and the prices are phenominal. We have a full time maid six days a week who takes care of everything at a weekly cost of what one would pay a maid for 1/2 day of cleaning in the states. You won't find an expat community here. I am one of a few non mexicans who live here but it's great because the people are so nice and friendly. I can't say enough good things about living here. If you have any more questions, just give a shout! regards, Tom


Thanks Tom, sounds inviting. SuR


----------



## Bgarza2003

*Mexico*



fcrivero said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Mexican living in Seattle, WA with my family. I am planning to move to AGS (that is the shortening for Aguascalientes) at some point in time. I have already spot several places to live and some other to avoid. Please let me know if you are still looking for advice or if you already moved to the Mexican state.
> 
> Best Regards


I am jsut starting my research on where to go to retire. Mexico is my country of choice because of my Heritage plus the food. Yummy.

So far my choices include Aguascalientes, San Miguel de Allende and Colima.

Aguascalientes because of the proximity to Texas. Plus it seems to have a variety of things to do. I saw a video on San Miguel de Allende and it seemed like it was way to calm for me. Although talking to a freind today and she said their are tons of things to do. 

Colima I know is recommened but I really don't know much about it.

Also, I am a widow, so how safe is it for a single woman to live in Mexico. My daughter says she is willing to go with me, but she is in her 20's so there needs to be things for her to do.

Although I don't need to be Seaside. It would be nice to be close by.

Your input would be appreciagted.

Bea


----------



## TundraGreen

Bgarza2003 said:


> I am jsut starting my research on where to go to retire. Mexico is my country of choice because of my Heritage plus the food. Yummy.
> 
> So far my choices include Aguascalientes, San Miguel de Allende and Colima.
> 
> Aguascalientes because of the proximity to Texas. Plus it seems to have a variety of things to do. I saw a video on San Miguel de Allende and it seemed like it was way to calm for me. Although talking to a freind today and she said their are tons of things to do.
> 
> Colima I know is recommened but I really don't know much about it.
> 
> Also, I am a widow, so how safe is it for a single woman to live in Mexico. My daughter says she is willing to go with me, but she is in her 20's so there needs to be things for her to do.
> 
> Although I don't need to be Seaside. It would be nice to be close by.
> 
> Your input would be appreciagted.
> 
> Bea


Obviously, Colima would be the city on your list with the shortest trip to the coast. It can be pretty warm there much of the year since it is lower than interior cities like Aquascalientes and San Miguel de Allende. There are lots of single women from north of the border living alone in Mexico. Aguascalientes and San Miguel are two ends of a spectrum. Because of the large expat population in San Miguel, I suspect it has a much more active arts scene and a much broader choice of restaurants. On the other hand, Aguascalientes may feel more Mexican and be a better place to perfect Spanish. Colima is small but probably between those two in terms of culture.


----------



## mickisue1

I've not been to Colima, but I was met with horrified responses when I mentioned moving there because of the proximity to the ocean.

Apparently it's not that nice, and the beaches it's close to are not among the nicer ones on the Pacific.

if you check out elevations (I did) it's quite a bit above sea level, but lower than the hills that lead to it. Meaning: it's in a bowl, and the thermal inversion leads to excess heat and pollution, both.


----------



## TundraGreen

mickisue1 said:


> I've not been to Colima, but I was met with horrified responses when I mentioned moving there because of the proximity to the ocean.
> 
> Apparently it's not that nice, and the beaches it's close to are not among the nicer ones on the Pacific.
> 
> if you check out elevations (I did) it's quite a bit above sea level, but lower than the hills that lead to it. Meaning: it's in a bowl, and the thermal inversion leads to excess heat and pollution, both.


I have been to Colima. It is definitely hotter and wetter than the interior. It is a bowl but I am surprised that pollution would be a big problem in a city that small. Maybe so. It was cloudy the day I was there and not polluted at all. I haven't been to Manzanillo, but the three small beach towns at the north end of the state of Colima are nice, Melaque, Barre de Navidad and La Manzanilla. Colima struck me as a little more artsy than its neighbor to the north, Ciudad Guzman. But I only spent one day in Colima so I am no expert.

I guess I would caution anyone against giving too much weight to other people's opinions. Liking a place is very much a personal decision.


----------



## Bgarza2003

Thanks Will. I forgot to mention that I am fluent in Spanish.. As a matter of face I was thinking of becoming a Mexican National, since my mother if from Mexico. I wonder if that would have any benefits or would I be better of just going an American.


----------



## maesonna

If you can go as a Mexican national, you can avoid a lot of expense, visits to immigration offices and _trámites_ processing your immigration to Mexico. The disadvantage (if it is one) is that while in Mexico you could not claim any protection or privileges to which you might be entitled as an American.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Bgarza2003 said:


> I am jsut starting my research on where to go to retire. Mexico is my country of choice because of my Heritage plus the food. Yummy.
> 
> So far my choices include Aguascalientes, San Miguel de Allende and Colima.
> 
> Aguascalientes because of the proximity to Texas. Plus it seems to have a variety of things to do. I saw a video on San Miguel de Allende and it seemed like it was way to calm for me. Although talking to a freind today and she said their are tons of things to do.
> 
> Colima I know is recommened but I really don't know much about it.
> 
> Also, I am a widow, so how safe is it for a single woman to live in Mexico. My daughter says she is willing to go with me, but she is in her 20's so there needs to be things for her to do.
> 
> Although I don't need to be Seaside. It would be nice to be close by.
> 
> Your input would be appreciagted.
> 
> Bea


Ive been to Aguascalientes a few times. It is 1 1/2 hours from SLP and it strikes me as a cheaper place to live than some cities in the proximity, Guadalajra, SLP, Queretaro etc. It has a small el centro and 2 large Nissan plants, one is just being built now. There are many URBIVILLA developments there and I presume houses are inexpensive to rent or buy. ¨

My wife went to University in SLP but took a 2 year post graduate course there all day Sat. and Sunday the federal gov´t. had at the local university and has friends who still live there and we have a good time always. There is a lot of good inexpensive restuarants and the markets in el centro are interesting.

Actually it is renown for fancy formal dresses and clothes and many shops sell them from these manufactures very cheap compared to other cities and some shops can custom make a wedding gown that would maybe cost in the US $5,000.00 US for about $5,000.00 pesos. A Very unique interesting city. Nice weather also I am told. IMO Alan


----------



## Longford

Bgarza2003 said:


> I am jsut starting my research on where to go to retire. Mexico is my country of choice because of my Heritage plus the food. Yummy.
> 
> So far my choices include Aguascalientes, San Miguel de Allende and Colima.
> 
> Aguascalientes because of the proximity to Texas. Plus it seems to have a variety of things to do. I saw a video on San Miguel de Allende and it seemed like it was way to calm for me. Although talking to a freind today and she said their are tons of things to do.
> 
> Colima I know is recommened but I really don't know much about it.
> 
> Also, I am a widow, so how safe is it for a single woman to live in Mexico. My daughter says she is willing to go with me, but she is in her 20's so there needs to be things for her to do.
> 
> Although I don't need to be Seaside. It would be nice to be close by.
> 
> Your input would be appreciagted.
> 
> Bea


:welcome:

I'm thinking you first need to decide climate/terrain/altitude before moving further into the investigative stage. Of the places you've mentioned thus far, Colima seems to me to be what you may be looking for. I have nothing to offer on Colima, but I believe we have at least one person contributing to this forum who lives there.

I've been to Aguascalientes, and like it a lot. I like Zacatecas more, however. But Aguascalientes may have a bit milder (warmer) climate in the Winter. Aguascalientes is well-situated for exploring other parts of the region. But a bit further from the ocean than Colima is. I'm a fan of San Miguel de Allende, but cost of living there, and what you get for your $ may be less than Aguascalientes. SMA is a destination for many Mexican tourists and there's always something going on. One festival or another. It might be too busy for you. About your daughter: how will she support herself if she moves to Mexico at that age? If she does find job, and gets government approval to work ... wages are substantially less than she'd receive in the USA. As for your personal safety ... many single women live in Mexico, and do so without difficulty. Have you considered the communities at Lake Chapala, in Jalisco? Best of luck with your research!


----------



## mickisue1

TundraGreen said:


> I have been to Colima. It is definitely hotter and wetter than the interior. It is a bowl but I am surprised that pollution would be a big problem in a city that small. Maybe so. It was cloudy the day I was there and not polluted at all. I haven't been to Manzanillo, but the three small beach towns at the north end of the state of Colima are nice, Melaque, Barre de Navidad and La Manzanilla. Colima struck me as a little more artsy than its neighbor to the north, Ciudad Guzman. But I only spent one day in Colima so I am no expert.
> 
> I guess I would caution anyone against giving too much weight to other people's opinions. Liking a place is very much a personal decision.


I agree, but the discussion of the climate was enough to turn me away! I get 90's and humid in Minnesota in the summer and that's bad enough. Months on end of upper 90's and humid--I might as well be living in Louisiana.


----------

